# Urgent Help Needed!!!



## ((K)) (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi guys,

I was on the net looking for vacancies in dubai and came accross this forum, you guys seem to be very helpfull so i thought id give it a try.

My family and i are relocating to Dubai however i am finding it very hard to secure any employment. 

Im working to wards becoming a financial advisor and wanting to stay in this line of work. I have sent my CV to various companies but have had little to no response.

In the UK i have no problem getting a job, is there something im missing?

Im now contemplating going there for a few weeks to see what i can dig up before the move.

Any help or advise would be greatly appreciated!

K


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

From what I've read in an earlier thread the whole financial industry in dubai is having a revamp, so qualifications are very important and most companies are only employing appropriately qualified people. So maybe its because your still working towards your qualifications? Don't know if there are any training possibilities out there but Elphaba will be the lady to talk to on this subject.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## ((K)) (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the reply!

Im actually a qualified mortgage advisor and studying towards becoming a fully qualified financial advisor. My target is to get all the exams done by the end of this year.

Is there any way that i would be able to get in touch with Elphaba?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

She is away on holidays at the moment...lucky her!!!


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Once you've made four posts I think it is, you can send her a pm. She's a moderator here, started the site I think. There is also an open thread which i think is called mortgage and financial advisor positions, I was reading it today, you should have look and post on that, might get a quicker response.


----------



## ((K)) (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

((K)) said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was on the net looking for vacancies in dubai and came accross this forum, you guys seem to be very helpfull so i thought id give it a try.
> 
> ...


Hi K
Wecome to the forum,
After 5 posts you can PM Elphaba, but it may be a week or 2 before she gets back to you, as she is on holiday, and she will catch up on messages from her paid employment, before she logs back on here.

Im hoping that you and the family arent moving here without jobs (has your hubby or wife secured employment 1st??)

Please be aware that as visa rules have changed, its not as simple as coming over for a period of time and looking for work.

You are best to secure employment 1st, or if coming with a spouse who has employment here, then you can look once here.


----------



## ((K)) (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Sgilli3.

Thanks for the welcome and the info.

My wife has secured employment over there and we have got accomodation sorted out, its just that my wifes employment starts in october.
So as you can imagine im worried about my employment.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hmm, I see.

I can see 1 difficulty up front.
If your wife has employment 1st, and you dont secure any before yor visa runs out, you may have trouble getting residency.

Your wife wont be able to sponsor you, unless she has a certain occupation (such as doctor, teacher etc).
By getting employment, you can sponsor your wife and family.

Now, I believe, with new visa changes, you will be given a 30 day visit visa, then you can renew this once for another 30 days, then I believe its leave for 1 month before re-entry.

If you can come over for even a week, you may have better luck approaching companies direct.


----------



## ((K)) (Aug 13, 2008)

I was actually thinking that it may be a good idea to do just that.
Do you think a week would be enough??


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

((K)) said:


> I was actually thinking that it may be a good idea to do just that.
> Do you think a week would be enough??


I personally would allow longer...but that would depend on you and finances (eg: hotel for a few weeks...not cheap)


----------

